

2 Reasons Why Google Should Buy Ubuntu - rbanffy
http://www.ghabuntu.com/2011/06/2-reasons-why-google-should-buy-ubuntu.html

======
icebraining
How could you even buy Ubuntu? Ubuntu is a community, not just a product. You
can buy the trademark, but we saw how that worked for Oracle with Hudson.

And besides, I really doubt Shuttleworth will sell it; according to him, it's
not exactly just a business, it's his contribution to humanity.

~~~
lion0
I'm sure the poster meant Canonical the parent company of Ubuntu.

------
Toddward
There are a whole host of thoughts provoked by this post, but the most
prevalent is that an acquisition of Canonical would do precisely zip to
further Google's strategy of moving everything into the cloud.

The author seems to think that Microsoft is some sort of threat to Google. The
last time I checked, Microsoft was only a threat to Microsoft. Both Apple AND
Google have made it abundantly clear that their futures lie in the cloud.
Google has no use for "fat" client software - their vision establishes the
cloud as a file system and the web as a shell.

While I agree that Ubuntu could certainly benefit from a large cash infusion
from a benefactor like Google, it provides very little value for Google's
long-term strategy.

------
lion0
And then convince Blizzard to port a native version of starcraft 2 to Linux...

~~~
pspeter3
I think this is the most convincing argument for Google buying Ubuntu

